# redsail cutter, vista 32, usb connection driver problem



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Good morning

I recently bought a redsail cutter and it is running a treat on a desktop running on XP and connected via a serial port; however, when I tried to use it on my laptop running vista and connecting via a USB I have no luck whatsoever. 

The person I bought the cutter from has sent me two files which he says should do the trick but when I try to copy the files to the driver subdirectory I get a message saying I don't have the the rights to do so.

So.... knowing about the hidden administrator account in vista I have activated the administrator account, signed in as administrator and once again tried to transfer the files and again get the same message saying I don't have the rights to copy the file.

Does anyone have any idea for how to proceed from here (without throwing the laptop out of the window and starting again?)

Kim


----------



## kingrabbit (Apr 23, 2010)

hello kim,

from the general understanding, 
and based on the similar rabbit plotter driver instalation steps,
it should be a easy way to install the driver files.
while we are not sure the two files you get is the driver program for vista or not,
if it is a .exe file etc., you can install it and when you connect the plotter, you need to update the driver for the plotter device, and install the driver automatically, that will be okay.
if it is a .inf file etc., you can just update the driver for the plotter device, and install the driver automatically when you connect the pc with the plotter.
good luck for you~


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, Kingrabbit. The files are neither and exe or ini file but are a DLL and a VXD (which I think is something to do with a virtual device).

Kim


----------



## kingrabbit (Apr 23, 2010)

Kim_t2_au said:


> Thanks for the reply, Kingrabbit. The files are neither and exe or ini file but are a DLL and a VXD (which I think is something to do with a virtual device).
> 
> Kim


Hi kim,
that should be correct.
also maybe you need start the pc with "Disable the digital signature"
then connect the plotter(new device) and install the driver for (new device) automatically. 
the following steps should be same as your working under xp or 2000 system~
good luck for you~


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for that. I will give it a go and let you know how it turns out.

Kim


----------

